# Sunday's Show and Tell...11/12/17...Veteran's Day



## jd56 (Nov 12, 2017)

First off, Thank You for your service to all our Service Men and Women.

Let's see what relics you have found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 12, 2017)

I'm not showing the bikes I bought until next week and I have them home. Here's a few things I picked up. Lights to finish 3 bikes, my second Roy Cooper, and Glidacycle signs.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 12, 2017)

Which Im going to wear when I ride the bike I got at that estate sale also! 



 

 

To be fair,the ONLY reason I scored this bike is because my neighbor called me and told me his (and my) friend saw this at an estate(Before the sale) right next door to him.
BIG props went to him and mt neighbor!


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Nov 12, 2017)

Picked this up Thursday, nice original two-tone paint Elgin. (Needs a tank if anyone has one) it was more than $75


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 12, 2017)

I just need a few small items to have all the parts for my '38 Schwinn Beard's project. Got the tank which is a repaint and the rack (original paint) which were the last two large (expensive parts). Still need a 'mushroom' button and the cross brace for the bars. This one will be done in uncommon colors just to be different. V/r Shawn


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 12, 2017)

Thank you to all the service members....

I picked this little batch of parts up within the last several months. The CWC fork lock and keys on the right was my most recent purchase from Catfish.

The RMS rack glass lens was eluding me for almost a year even with my running and updated add on this site. Now I have four. Three pictured and one on my 37.


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 12, 2017)

Almost forgot about this 10x10 Tuff Shed with loft. I had this installed on my property a few months back. 

I cleared the clutter out of my two car garage and dedicated that only to my classic VW's


----------



## kwoodyh (Nov 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fboggs1986 (Nov 12, 2017)

Thank you all veterans for your service! 

Scored a few things at the Rockford swap this morning. 

Frank











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 12, 2017)

CWCMAN said:


> Almost forgot about this 10x10 Tuff Shed with loft. I had this installed on my property a few months back.
> 
> I cleared the clutter out of my two car garage and dedicated that only to my classic VW's
> View attachment 707727



I need a minimum of 4 of these...maybe more. Maybe I can get a package deal.


----------



## kreika (Nov 12, 2017)

It was a good week.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 12, 2017)

Good week for seats and wristwatches here at The Double R 
Prewar B, nice Mesinger  wire chassis, misc parts, and 3 watches:



 

 

Succumbed to desire and bought a pre-owned Crepas Tornado, Sandoz Typhoon homage.




 Scored another Aquadive 1939 in orange, origy bracelet too!



Then the whopper showed up on Friday AM: 
Record WWW broad arrow WWII British military watch. Found at a yard sale amongst a pile of broken quartz, timex, fashion and promo watches


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 12, 2017)

WOW!Great stuff kreika!!

I also finally picked up a red light for my Hawthorne All American! Thank you npence!
If any body has another one,I have 2 bikes that need one 


 

I


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 12, 2017)

Wow, it looks like everybody had a great week so far.   All I am really looking forward to is the Bears over the Packers this weekend.  That would be a rare find...lol.

Update:  Bears lost...lol


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## stezell (Nov 12, 2017)

Glenn Rhein said:


> View attachment 707677 View attachment 707678 View attachment 707679 View attachment 707680 View attachment 707681 View attachment 707682 Picked this up Thursday, nice original two-tone paint Elgin. (Needs a tank if anyone has one) it was more than $75



I think @Nickinator had one posted for sale.


----------



## stezell (Nov 12, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I just need a few small items to have all the parts for my '38 Schwinn Beard's project. Got the tank which is a repaint and the rack (original paint) which were the last two large (expensive parts). Still need a 'mushroom' button and the cross brace for the bars. This one will be done in uncommon colors just to be different. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 707718 View attachment 707719 View attachment 707720



That frame sure looks familiar, looking good Shawn.
Sean


----------



## Blackout (Nov 12, 2017)

grabbed a couple seats not real old but liked the patina for maybe future custom builds







old cooler seen its better days have the top also but the side inserts were rotted.




then horseshoes anyone... future art project material


----------



## ZE52414 (Nov 12, 2017)

Few goodies this week


----------



## mazdaflyer (Nov 12, 2017)

Virtue Ortho.


 

 

 Rollfast, Klaxon and basket.


 

 

 Wide Long bars, flap and John Deere steering knob. Passed on Daisy Atomic Buck Rogers Ray Gun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mazdaflyer (Nov 12, 2017)

‘65-‘67.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 12, 2017)

Dudley swap meet purchases . Cold morning but a great turn out for being so cold . Some nice bikes / stuff showed up at this show . It was also nice to catch up with people .


----------



## bricycle (Nov 12, 2017)

My new (old) 16" Zephyr safety.


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 12, 2017)

Got this way KOOL spoke threader from a member.love it.it works great,but need to find a 14ga die for it.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 12, 2017)

CWCMAN said:


> Almost forgot about this 10x10 Tuff Shed with loft. I had this installed on my property a few months back.
> 
> I cleared the clutter out of my two car garage and dedicated that only to my classic VW's
> View attachment 707727




Nice Encephalartos!


----------



## jd56 (Nov 12, 2017)

kreika said:


> It was a good week.
> View attachment 707750 View attachment 707752 View attachment 707753 View attachment 707755 View attachment 707756 View attachment 707757 View attachment 707759 View attachment 707760 View attachment 707761 View attachment 707762 View attachment 707763 View attachment 707764 View attachment 707765 View attachment 707766 View attachment 707767



daggum!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 12, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Nice Encephalartos!




A man that knows his cycads. I have about seven different species of cycads in my back yard.  Cycads are known as the reptile of the plant world.

"THE CYCADS" book by Loran M. Whitelock is a must have.

Thanks Marty


----------



## modelcarjedi (Nov 12, 2017)

Nothing bike related this week. I bought some slot cars and a carnival mirror 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 12, 2017)

Have a few things coming in the mail, other than that, a few shiny things came in.....


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 13, 2017)

Picked this up last night (Sunday).


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 13, 2017)

Got a few more parts for my sister's childhood ride,  nice set of jeweled pedals, nice complete tank, these lenses are missing or destroyed, and a nice, still soft Persons white seat. Also found an ad. for a DELTA  HOT-SHOT  flashlight  that i've had and a Delta light for a Huffy RadioBike.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 13, 2017)

rustystone2112 said:


> Got a few more parts for my sister's childhood ride,  nice set of jeweled pedals, nice complete tank, these lenses are missing or destroyed, and a nice, still soft Persons white seat. Also found an ad. for a DELTA  HOT-SHOT  flashlight  that i've had and a Delta light for a Huffy RadioBike.
> 
> View attachment 708591
> 
> ...




wht saddle and pedals look like were off a circa 1970 folding cycle I had.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 13, 2017)

bricycle said:


> wht saddle and pedals look like were off a circa 1970 folding cycle I had.



Seat, pedals and tank were all from the same mid 60's girls Hawthorne  being parted out


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 13, 2017)

I found this neat old car parked on the side of the road, so I staged a picture of it with my 39 Schwinn DX.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 13, 2017)

modelcarjedi said:


> Nothing bike related this week. I bought some slot cars and a carnival mirror
> View attachment 708278
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



love the AC/DC mirror. I saw them in 91 on the RAZOR'S EDGE tour and during that song " FOR THOSE ABOUT TO ROCK " when the cannons go off they shot out Angus dollar bills but they failed to go out into the audience and blew back on stage. So me and a bunch of other's rushed the stage and jumped up so we could get our upper body onto the stage to be able to reach one then a security guard grabbed me  by my face with one hand and threw me back into the audience.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 14, 2017)

rustystone2112 said:


> Seat, pedals and tank were all from the same mid 60's girls Hawthorne  being parted out



I had the same red diamond jeweled pedals on one of my former men's Spaceliners and the exact pleated white seat on a couple of my former girl's  Huffy Eldorados.
All from the mid 60s.
Yours are in really condition.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Nov 18, 2017)

bricycle said:


> My new (old) 16" Zephyr safety.
> View attachment 708260 View attachment 708261 View attachment 708253 View attachment 708254 View attachment 708255 View attachment 708256 View attachment 708257




Improved? version.....

before...




after.....


----------



## catfish (Nov 18, 2017)

rustystone2112 said:


> View attachment 708824
> 
> View attachment 708825




I have a bunch of these in a box somewhere....


----------



## catfish (Nov 18, 2017)

bricycle said:


> Improved? version.....
> 
> before...
> View attachment 711301
> ...




I think you need a better camera.....


----------



## bricycle (Nov 20, 2017)

catfish said:


> I think you need a better camera.....






Camera not bad, just the lighting that sougks


----------

